# woodworking anybody?



## bottlenutboy (May 7, 2007)

here is the new project ive been talking about we started it only a couple days ago these were taken during our break so its a little more complete than the pictures show


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 7, 2007)

d


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 7, 2007)

.


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 7, 2007)

the bot-mobile is in the doorway...didnt mean to get it in there...oh well...


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 7, 2007)

.


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 7, 2007)

.


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 7, 2007)

..


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 7, 2007)

.


----------



## capsoda (May 7, 2007)

Hey Spencer, aint that there on of them Suzuki Kamakizis out there in front of you shed?????  [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 7, 2007)

[]you fool thats no shed thats my new living facility! and its suzuki SAMURAI![]


----------



## DiggerBryan (May 7, 2007)

Now that is pretty cool! I've been wanting to build a small cabin or something so I have a nice place to sleep on the 50 acres I have. Roughly...how much is that going to cost you when it's all done?


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 7, 2007)

were up to about $1700 and we have MOST of what we need to have it finished i think we still need some luane for paneling, insulation, trim, and some more paint 

 its only 12x16 with no bathroom only a bedroom and a living room/ kitchen area


----------



## LC (May 7, 2007)

I put up a 20 by 24 foot pole building a couple of years ago. The trusses metal roof, wood 2 x 4 runners for the roof, salt treated poles and runners for the metal siding on the walls ran me around 1100 dollars. Already had the metal siding for the walls, so that was a plus. Not the best of siding, but will do till I save up some money to put vynil on it to match the house and garage. Concrete floor about an additional $525.00. Like Spence, that was with me doing all the work myself. As you can see, the picture I posted was of the building before I got it finished. Just realized I never took a shot of it once I finished the blasted thing.

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/index.htm


----------



## LC (May 7, 2007)

Actually, the material you see here (no floor), plus a box of nails is what ran me about 1100 bucks.

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/index.htm


----------



## LC (May 7, 2007)

Are you going to vinyl the outside of it ?


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 7, 2007)

nah were trying to keep it cheap...its getting painted....besides i dont like vinyl siding because iside 10 years it gets brittle and get holes in it


----------



## LC (May 7, 2007)

You are right about the vinyl, it will get brittle over time. As for paint , I totally despise to paint.


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 7, 2007)

> I totally despise to paint.


 
 i know what you mean i hate painting too but paint stays looking good longer than vinyl siding our house is in need of a paint job after about 11 years so paint should hold up pretty well...


----------



## epgorge (May 7, 2007)

Go down to the local saw mill and get some tallings and do an adirondack siding. Cheap and will last along time, till the termites take over. 
 Nice buildings guys. 
 Spencer, you are an enterprising young fellow aren't you? If you want the girl, you better install a bath and I am not talking a port-a-potty either.

 Joel


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 7, 2007)

> If you want the girl, you better install a bath


 
 she's not moving in and were not getting married yet ive still got school and she does too...besides im not going to live in it for very long...just a couple years till i graduate and build my own place....


----------



## logueb (May 8, 2007)

Nice place Spencer.  I built my storage area/woodworking shop/bottle storage area etc. myself.  Not perfect, but serves the purpose.  Good job Spencer.

 Joel, you beat me on the post about the girlfriend.  I somehow had here in the picture here. Spencer, Joel is right , you  need a bathroom .


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 9, 2007)

> you need a bathroom


 
 the bathroom is across the yard, through the front door on the right, up the stairs, through the door on the right, and directly through the door just to your left![] (im only across the yard from my parents) why do i need a bathroom if im in the wilderness anyway? anything i cant stand up to do i can do in my parents bathroom...


----------



## epgorge (May 9, 2007)

> anything i cant stand up to do i can do in my parents bathroom


 
 Now that's more info than I need to process.
 Ep


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 9, 2007)

> Now that's more info than I need to process.


 
 [] your killin me[]


----------



## calamintyjane (May 14, 2007)

I gotcha all beat. My husband and I have owned this house for a few years and haven't had the time or money to get someone to move it. It is sitting on School owned property so we got it for a steal. We gave up and decided to tear it down and move three miles to my acre.


----------



## calamintyjane (May 14, 2007)

My Dad and I tore through the old paneling and found tongue and groove on the walls. I knew we had it in the floors but no idea about the walls. Tore out the ceiling tile and more tongue and groove there too. All this wood and not a bad piece anywhere. Even the tin looks good. Even found a chimney above my bathtub!


----------



## calamintyjane (May 14, 2007)

Here is a pic of the backside of  bedroom.   And when we rebuild we are gonna have two bathrooms. I have two girls that are gonna be teens one day.


----------



## LC (May 14, 2007)

That's a great story Kiddo! Good luck with it.


----------



## bikegoon (May 21, 2007)

C'mon Spence, be honest!
 You are fibbing!
 This house is being built just and only for your bottle collection! confess![]

 Lol, great work and looks good!


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 22, 2007)

> This house is being built just and only for your bottle collection! confess!


 
 well....maybe....[]....wish my collection was large enough to need housing for it! although i will be taking all of my bottles with me when i move

 it looks ALOT better now its came a long way from then i may update with some newer pictures sometime soon


----------



## calamintyjane (May 29, 2007)

update on the progress


----------



## PhilaBottles (Jun 1, 2007)

.


----------



## PhilaBottles (Jun 1, 2007)

> she's not moving in and were not getting married yet ive still got school and she does too...besides im not going to live in it for very long...just a couple years till i graduate and build my own place....


 
 chicks dont dig poopin in the ground...


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 1, 2007)

> chicks dont dig poopin in the ground...


 
 [][][][] your killing me!

  im across the yard from my parents house all i have to do is walk across the yard, besides there will be no chicks living here!    just me all by my lonesome...[&o] poor, poor, pitiful me...[&o]


----------

